
Show HN: Kubesail.com – simple, hosted, and free Kubernetes namespaces - pastudan
https://kubesail.com/
======
pastudan
My friend and I built a service with the hopes of making Kubernetes more
easily available to beginners. Currently we are primarily targeting developers
who want to deploy simple web applications.

Two shortcomings that we are aware of and working on: \- Persistent storage \-
Custom domains

Once we get those, we think the service will be incredibly valuable to people
wanting to learn Kube or needing to deploy a web app without having to jump
through the hoops of setting up a cluster on one of the big cloud providers.

~~~
the_common_man
Can you clarify how this is different from DOs k8s offering (and other similar
services). Thanks!

~~~
pastudan
Primarily, its free. DO is excellent, but still charges a minimum of $10/mo
(their minimum is a single node with 2gb / 1vcpu) and requires a credit card
to get started.

We are aiming for absolute simplicity for beginners who otherwise wouldn't
have tried Kubernetes; for example, people who are currently running a few
personal projects on a single $5 droplet. Our app gets you set up with one
click via github auth, and you should be able to deploy your personal projects
on Kube for free now.

------
anonfunction
Following the instructions of pasting the snippet into `~/.kube/config` I get
the following error:

    
    
        kubectl cluster-info dump
        The connection to the server [IP address] was refused - did you specify the right host or port?

~~~
pastudan
Oops, modified that page last minute and accidentally removed the port. Its
fixed now! (try copy / pasting again)

------
charlieegan3
Do you have a blog or somewhere you talk about the architecture of the
platform? I suppose you're making use of Kubernetes in docker?

------
chilicuil
Internal Server Error

~~~
pastudan
Its possible you hit a bug with our github oauth where we were expecting an
email from your github profile and it didn't exist. It should be fixed now if
you'd like to try again!

